
Fast website builder that works with Bootstrap 4. For developers and designers - pingendo
https://pingendo.com
======
samuel88
Thank you for these tips!

I've just finished creating my own real estate website using the
recommendations from this article - [http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-
builder-categories/r...](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builder-
categories/real-estate-website-builders/) . This resource also provides a
comprehensive step-by-step video tutorial. Hope it helps someone too.﻿

------
happyfeet80
Anyone tried this version ?

